# General jm3080



## ShaneP (Nov 20, 2011)

I know that the jetter talk gets worn out on here, but i was wondering if anyone owns a General jm3080 or has used one. I have been thinking of getting a cart jetter to try and land some jetting jobs. I can't afford a trailer jet so just wanting a little input on carts. Residential 4" and smaller is my target market for now. 
Thanks in advance.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

The 3080 is an amazing jetter for being a cart jetter. 3000 psi at 8 gpm will do a lot of work. I wish I bought this model verses the J3000


----------



## supakingDFW (Aug 19, 2014)

I just picked up a J-3055 for cheap and I'm gonna do just what you're talking about...I've got a little 5x10 trailer I'm mounting it on with a water tank and a tool box. It'll do the trick for now while I get my business up and running, and then if things work out, I'll get a bigger rig :thumbup:


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Nothing wrong with more jetter talk. We like them.


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

A big brute from jetters north west. I destroy roots and grease all day long. The ROI is so quick I just ordered a second one and haven't had the first for a full year even


----------



## ShaneP (Nov 20, 2011)

I have heard good things about the Big Brute . I was just thinking about the General because almost all the supply houses in my area sell General machines. I am sure if i needed parts I could get them from Jetters Northwest in a timely fashion. Thanks for the input from you guys. If anyone has a video of their machine in action send a link. I really like to see these machines work.


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

Check out my youtube channel. 

https://m.youtube.com/channel/UC7ivBXsVV-GECyUCskZ4tRQ

I have a kit that allows me to jet 2" lines as well. And the pressure is 100% adjustable anywhere from 500-4000 psi. 

Jetters north west works directly with a finance company that will even defer your first payment for three months so you can make some money with it. After you buy all the extras such as nozzles and remote reels you will be about 12-14k but the monthly payment is less than what I charge to turn it on


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

4" and smaller? Less then 100' you think? I'd go for a 13hp 4gpm 3500psi jetter. If you wanted an all inclusive package, I'd go with the ridgid kj3100. If you're willing to piece it together yourself, I'd buy a pressure washer and buy all the parts.


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

Do you use a water tank with your custom fabricated unit gear? 

I think custom fabricated sounds way cooler than homemade. And by the pics you post you are cleaning as well as the 10k and up machines. 

I'm curious. Let's say you have an 80 foot 6" clay. Roots on let's say 8 joints. How long from the time you pop the cap until you are showing your customer clean pipe?


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Lol custom fabricated it is.

For your example...not sure really but last month I did I job that I think was the longest I've done. 125' with 21 root intrusions. Started at the before video at 2:31 (call it 2:15 for set up time) and did the after video at 4:21 (had to put everything away and talk to the customer so call that 5). So a good conservative time would be 3 hours total onsite.

I made a running video of the cleaning as well and that took 45 minutes to remove all the roots with the root ranger. I did the warthog after (but no video) guessing that took 15 minutes.....call it 1 hour of actual jetter run time.

Let me know if you want to see the videos and I can pm you the link to the before, during and after.

Holding tank? Nope, My jetter is only 4.5 gpm so it runs off the hose bibb. My new jetter is 5.5 and will run off the hose bibb as well. 8-15 gpm is very common here out the hose bibb.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Oh.....and when I say root intrusions, I mean like this.


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

Impressive. I think we are about 2 hours average from pulling in the driveway till we leave. I camera and jet every sewer using them simultaneously as I have seen you do in your videos as well. 21 root intrusions is a ton if you did that in 3 hours you are as fast if not faster than me with the brute


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

What do you think your jetter run time would be for something like that?


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

If I could get all the way to the main and work backwards probably within 30 mins give or take of yours. I've done a few where the masses are so large they float down stream and clog again


----------



## sierra2000 (Sep 19, 2011)

It seems that the average no matter what size jetter you have is around two hours with the right nozzle. I'm 9/4000 and averaging around 2 to 2 1/2 for heavy root intrusion from pull up to leaving including punching through with the Spartan 300 if it's holding water. +/-
What's someone with 18/4000 averaging?


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

sierra2000 said:


> It seems that the average no matter what size jetter you have is around two hours with the right nozzle. I'm 9/4000 and averaging around 2 to 2 1/2 for heavy root intrusion from pull up to leaving including punching through with the Spartan 300 if it's holding water. +/-
> What's someone with 18/4000 averaging?



Same for me. 2-3 hours with 4018. It does take a bit of time to fill the tank though. Sometimes upwards of an hour.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Sierra and Drain.....what's your jetter run time when you say 2-3 hours?


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

Good question. I never really checked. Maybe 45 min. I'll keep an eye out next time. I'm curious myself.


----------



## sierra2000 (Sep 19, 2011)

Same here, I just set the timer when I pull up.


----------

